# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  اعني من التردد في الامور و خجول جدا و استحي من الناس

## الوزير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
يا سعادة الدكتور :
انا اعني من التردد في الامور و خجول جدا و استحي من الناس 
هل اعني من شئ

----------


## د.عادل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
> يا سعادة الدكتور :
> انا اعني من التردد في الامور و خجول جدا و استحي من الناس 
> هل اعني من شئ


اهلاً بك معنا معالي الوزير
تشرفنا بك ونتمنى ان تقبل صداقتنا وان نرى لك مشاركات معنا ويسعدنا دائماً الرد على استفساراتك واسئلتك   ::  

بقرأت ملفك الشخصي تبين انك في اجمل مراحل العمر (15 سنة) وهي الفترة التي تتكون فيها الشخصة وتنضج وتحددها انت كيفما تشاء. بالتدريب وقوة إرادتك تستطيع ان تتغلب عما تعاني منه من تردد وخجل واستحاء.
ما ذكرته يسمى بالرهاب الاجتماعي ، وقد كتبت عنه موضوع يمكنك مشاهدته بالضغط هــــنا
واذكر منه :


الرهاب (الخوف) الاجتماعي


يصاب به واحد من كل عشرة اشخاص ، يسيطر على الفرد أحيانا خوف شديد عند الاتصال الاجتماعي والالتقاء بعدد من الناس ، مما يؤدي به إلى الارتباك بحيث لا يستطيع التفوه بكلمة ، وإن تحدث فإنه يرتبك و تظهر عليه علامات ذلك الارتباك كاحمرار الوجه ـ سرعة ضربات القلب ـ التعرق ـ التلعثم ـ الارتجاف ـ رعشة في اليدين ـ برودة الاطراف ـ الغثيان ـ التعرق الشديد ـ الحاجة المفاجأة للذهاب للحمام. 
يدفع الخوف الاجتماعي المريض إلى الهروب من الاجتماعات ، فمجرد التفكير فيها يتعبه ويسبب له ضيق تنفس ، يتجنب الاحتكاك بالآخرين ، ويتركز الخوف في الشعور بمراقبة الناس. وبالتالي يؤدي به إلى الانطواء النفسي، مما يؤثر سلبيا على حياته الاجتماعية والتعليمية والعملية وعلاقاته الشخصية بصورة كبيرة؛ وكثير من المصابين يلجئون إلى الإدمان على المشروبات الكحولية أو المخدرات لمواجهة مخاوفهم


طــرق العلاج


·الرهاب (الخوف) حالة مرضية ويجب أن نتعامل معها بجدية ، ويتعاون اهل المريض مع المعالج. 
· إتاحة الفرصة للمريض لشرح مشكلته سيساعده ليشعر بعدم العزلة وأن لا يخجل من حالته. 
· لا تعتبر الحالة المرضية خطأ لأحد معين وتلقي باللوم عليه أو على المريض. 
· شجع المريض بلطف ليراجع الطبيب المختص. لاتجعل المريض يخجل من طلب المساعدة من الناس الغرباء ومنهم الطبيب. 
· تشجيع المريض على الاستمرار في العلاج ، وإعجابك بأي تحسن يطرأ مهما كان بسيط.
· سيتشجع المرض بعد ان يبدأ في الشعور بالتحسن وهنا فإن دعمك وتفهمك له مهم جدا. 
· على الاسرة أن تتكيف مع المريض وتتمشى مع مخاوفه وقلقه بصدر رحب، ودون ان تشعره بالضيق ، مما يجعله يخفي مشاعره عنهم.
· أبعاده عن كل ما يخيفه وخاصة في بداية العلاج.
· الاسترخاء الزهني ومحاولة التفرغ للهدوء لمدة لا تقل عن ساعة يومياً ويفضل فيها سماع قرآن كريم او التسبيح وذكر الله. يستحسن ان تكون قبل النوم.
· تناول الدواء المقرر من قبل الطبيب المعالج بأنتظام ، وقد يلجئ الى التنويم الايحائي (التنويم المغنطيسي) اذا دعت الحاجة.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------

